
Canada to Measure Marijuana Use by Testing Sewage - mast
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2018/04/13/599747395/canada-to-measure-marijuana-use-by-testing-sewage
======
intergalactic
Gov needs to stop poking it’s perverted nose in everyones business and start
doing the things people invented government for like fixing roads and making
sure people have affordable places to live. Gov needs to smoke a joint and
chill.

